# Teacher wishing to move to Canada



## annfarnill (Nov 25, 2007)

Hi there
My husband and I want to move to Nova Scotia with our children in the hope of finding them a better life. My husband is a secondary school teacher. We would love to hear from other teachers who have made a similar move and would appreciate any guidance on where to start to look for teaching jobs. Do we need teaching qualifications converted before he looks? Would love any info on any experiences living in Nova scotia. 
Many thanks
Ann


----------



## novascotialife (Mar 27, 2008)

I know a few teachers that moved here from the UK recently and most are now working as relief teachers. I believe you have to have work a certain amount of time at this to get the experience in they require.


----------



## DTHOMAS (Mar 5, 2008)

Hi:
Your husband is obviously a UK QT - and a member of the NUT; he can work anywhere in Canada with his credentials; he will have to go back to uni. and take 1-3 _provincial equivalancy_ courses (part-time) - this all depends on the province. If he can find a job, then he can work full time; no need for subbing or that nonsense.

What subject does he teach? If he is math/science/French he's in like Flynn.

***Sorry annefarnhill - neglected to read/notice your name


----------

